# Whistle Tender Help 2671W



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Just received my 2671W today. The wires are original and quite crispy. I did get it to run but with a lot of chatter as it turns. I'm wondering if it can be lubed to quite it up? Also bought a 671 with it ($6o for both) and I see something with wires wrapped around it in the smoke stack. Is this a pellet soke unit? These trains look unserviced but in good condition. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks Mike


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Oops S scale its not. Can I move this to O scale?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was going to say that looks like an O gauge train. 
You do know the tender is backwards in the picture?

The wires should be replaced and the whistle should be serviced, just like you should do to the locomotive.

Is the locomotive a 2020? 671?
Edit, nevermind I missed the 671 part.
I think it was a pellet smoke unit?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Read this about the smoke unit,
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_671_loco.htm


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

big ed said:


> I was going to say that looks like an O gauge train.
> You do know the tender is backwards in the picture?
> 
> The wires should be replaced and the whistle should be serviced, just like you should do to the locomotive.
> ...


Yeah thats a photo from the seller on ebay. I can do the wiring and I'll read up on lubing the whistle. The 671 is running fine after lubing, just need to figure out the smoke unit. Lights work fine. I'd like to keep it as original as possible. I didnt see the smoke unit glowing at all after running it for a few mins and I have a liquid smoke unit I can put in it if all else fails.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice pick up :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

It's a fairly easy engine to work on, from sounds a good clean and lube is in order. Check this link good info there. Pay close attention to motor shaft end play, it will cause problems one way and run fine the other. See this link general rule, the commutator shouldn't move more than about .010 inches and be centered in the field magnet. Use *ONLY* motor oil on everything EXCEPT the worm gear, for that use Lucas Red-N-Tacky grease. That's the only area I ever grease. I'd get some smoke fluid from a hobby shop, my fav is JT Megasteam and see if it works, doesn't look too bad from the pic so you may get lucky. The "pill" type smoker works with pills or fluid equally well, but fluid is cleaner and easier to get, plus can be found scented.

EDIT: the only wires I'd actually worry about are the ones from tender pickups to the relay, that's cuz the move more and are most likely to short out. 

EDIT2: I prefer replacing pellet type with pellet type. The liquid conversions can burn out if run dry, so you'd want to add a switch. Pellet types smoke just as well and suffer no such problems. I've rebuilt a couple pellet types it's really easy.

Carl


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> Nice pick up :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> It's a fairly easy engine to work on, from sounds a good clean and lube is in order. Check this link good info there. Pay close attention to motor shaft end play, it will cause problems one way and run fine the other. See this link general rule, the commutator shouldn't move more than about .010 inches and be centered in the field magnet. Use *ONLY* motor oil on everything EXCEPT the worm gear, for that use Lucas Red-N-Tacky grease. That's the only area I ever grease. I'd get some smoke fluid from a hobby shop, my fav is JT Megasteam and see if it works, doesn't look too bad from the pic so you may get lucky. The "pill" type smoker works with pills or fluid equally well, but fluid is cleaner and easier to get, plus can be found scented.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carl. I forgot about Olsen's Toy link. Great imfo. I have some Lionel lube,smoke fluid and grease from a set left over. The grease is getting low so I'll pick up Lucas if I can find it aound here. I live in a small town near the beach in FL with no hobby shops near by. I could order it online I'm sure. Its been a while since I've worked on trains let alone a 671. I plan on cleaning this one up, but want it as original as I can keep it. I didnt know fluid would work in a pill unit, so I'll try that tomorrow. I dont see any glow in there though. Thanks again. Mike


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah Carl those are the only 2 I plan on replacing being they move around a bit. I havent opened the 671 up yet. The headlight lens is beat but not cracked so I'll leave that alone. The 6200 tag in the front is tore up but i kind of like it that way. I'm worried about cleaning the tender shell as its a rare silver stamp. I always use just warm water and dish soap but not sure how it will effect the stamping.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

From the closeup picture you posted of the smoke unit, it looks like the wire on one of the windings is broken which will prevent it from working. You may have to buy a new one (I too would go with a replacement pill unit element) if that's the case


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

santafe158 said:


> From the closeup picture you posted of the smoke unit, it looks like the wire on one of the windings is broken which will prevent it from working. You may have to buy a new one (I too would go with a replacement pill unit element) if that's the case


Yeah Jake your right I'm going to stick with the pill unit. I've never put one in , but I've taken plenty out before, so it shouldnt be hard to do. It will also keep it all original and thats want I want. I didnt try it yet but it looks toasted and cracked. I'll open her up this week to lube and grease and will do the pill unit then. Give her a good cleaning and see what happens. I have to replace some wire on the tender too while I'm at it. You ever heard of a spray lube for the whistle?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No spray lube, just motor oil as was mentioned. Dont use the lionel lube. Oil the points where the shaft is, on the bottom of the whistle it needs more to penetrate. Run it some and clean off the excess. Also I try to clean out the fins on the whistle with air. Spider webs etc can effect it. Clean the communicator and brushes. It looks clean , after some running it will run, sound better! While its open clean out the relay with contact clear or alcohol. Good find its one of my favorite engines.
Just relixed, thats the 12 wheel tender, right?! Great price and find!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

msak24cardss said:


> I have some Lionel lube and grease from a set left over.


Set those on a shelf and forget them, they are the WORST things you can use. Lionel lube turns into a sticky, gummy mess and the grease is even worse. Lucas grease can be gotten at many auto parts (I get mine at O'Reilly) and use ONLY motor oil, 5w-30 is fine there no need for anything fancy. I'd find a nice "pin oiler" you'll be amazed once done how everything works.

Carl


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> No spray lube, just motor oil as was mentioned. Dont use the lionel lube. Oil the points where the shaft is, on the bottom of the whistle it needs more to penetrate. Run it some and clean off the excess. Also I try to clean out the fins on the whistle with air. Spider webs etc can effect it. Clean the communicator and brushes. It looks clean , after some running it will run, sound better! While its open clean out the relay with contact clear or alcohol. Good find its one of my favorite engines.
> Just relixed, thats the 12 wheel tender, right?! Great price and find!


Ok got it use motor oil as lube and Lucas grease on the gears in the loco. Not sure what to clean the communicator and brushes with though.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Kwikster said:


> Set those on a shelf and forget them, they are the WORST things you can use. Lionel lube turns into a sticky, gummy mess and the grease is even worse. Lucas grease can be gotten at many auto parts (I get mine at O'Reilly) and use ONLY motor oil, 5w-30 is fine there no need for anything fancy. I'd find a nice "pin oiler" you'll be amazed once done how everything works.
> 
> Carl


Pin oiler sounds great. I'll have to look for one at the auto parts store as theres no hobby shop near here.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

for the communicator I use a green scotch brite pad, the brushes I usually clean with alcohol, or contact cleaner. I use a q tip and alcohol on the windings etc to get off dirt and grime. I also clean out the tubes that hold the brushes.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

There are some pictures of the communicator in t mans help sticky . Take a look, you'll see dirty vs clean.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Alcohol has been known to dissolve the clear insulation on the armature and field motor wiring, which could cause a shorted motor. Use naphtha instead. It is safe on plastics and will not harm paint, and can be safely used for all cleaning and maintenance use.

The copper part on top of the armature is the _commutator_.

Larry


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I stand corrected.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

TrainLarry said:


> Alcohol has been known to dissolve the clear insulation on the armature and field motor wiring, which could cause a shorted motor. Use naphtha instead. It is safe on plastics and will not harm paint, and can be safely used for all cleaning and maintenance use.
> 
> The copper part on top of the armature is the _commutator_.
> 
> Larry


Ok great Larry. Some of it is coming back to me now. I remember the naphtha and believe I can get that in the paint dept near the thinners in the big box stores. I think it evaporates like alcohal. I was never very good at servicing but it seams fairly simple to me now. Its been a few years but just getting into it will move me along. Thanks to all here that have helped refresh my memory and suggested new ideas about trains.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> There are some pictures of the communicator in t mans help sticky . Take a look, you'll see dirty vs clean.


Wow thanks man,T-Mans sticky is full of good info.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

*Opening the 671*

Well I opened up the 671 tonight and found it pretty much untouched inside from the looks. I'll post some photos to see what you all think needs attention. It does run but the e-unit is sticky and it seems to run a bit slow not being serviced maybe at all. Let me know what you all think. For $60 it will be worth the effort I'm sure. The tender looks clean but I think it sat a long while not being used. Took a few mins to even get it to turn. I'll replace the 2 lead wires only.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The hole just below the field is an oil hole, put a few drops down that and run it A lack of oil there will cause a lot of draw.

Look like a good find, I see it has the added weight to improve pulling power, She'll pull a good sized consist fairly easily.

Carl


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kwikster said:


> The hole just below the field is an oil hole, put a few drops down that and run it A lack of oil there will cause a lot of draw.
> 
> Look like a good find, I see it has the added weight to improve pulling power, She'll pull a good sized consist fairly easily.
> 
> Carl



Keep in mind, the oil you put in that hole will only reach the lower motor shaft bearing. There is still an upper one just below the armature that also needs to be lubricated.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

*Opened the tender tonight*

Heres some photos of what the tender looks like. The brushes seem to have some dirt on the ends. Not sure what to clean to get the screaming to stop. I‘ll use contact cleaner,scotchbrite,toothpicks and oil to clean what I,ve learned so far. Maybe some sandpaper on the relay.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Scotch brite pad is all you need for the armature face, it looks pretty clean for its age. If the relay points need cleaning, put a peice of cardboard between the metal peices squeeze it together and pull it our. Think matchbox cardboard.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

msak24cardss said:


> Heres some photos of what the tender looks like. The brushes seem to have some dirt on the ends. Not sure what to clean to get the screaming to stop. I‘ll use contact cleaner,scotchbrite,toothpicks and oil to clean what I,ve learned so far. Maybe some sandpaper on the relay.


Screaming is from a dry bearing. A toothpick, paperclip or a "pin/needle oiler" will let you hit the bearings. The likely culprit is the one by the impeller, it's hard to reach and easily missed. Look between the armature and impeller and you'll see it. I tend to oil it, spin it, oil it again. Oil will soak into the bronze bearing, so I tend to not worry about getting more than I need there. You can clean the extra later on.

Remember plain, ordinary motor oil ONLY, you'll thank me later.

Carl


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

For a short period of time Lionel added rear lighting to the 2671W tender. I believe the repo kits are available.
Robert


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your whistle looks in good shape.
I got one that had hornets living in it. 










See in the picture of the side? The hornets filled the tubes up with mud.
Look at yours, one side is for drawing in air to produce the whistle sound.

Take some air (can of air will do) and blow out those holes good. You never know what might have crawled in there and died. Spiders might have some webs in there. That will affect the whistle sound some. Just make sure they are clean, as long as you have it apart.

They both look in good shape. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

*Test run*

Well I oiled and cleaned what I could and have everything working pretty good so far except to smoke unit which I'll replace with a pill type to keep it as close to original as I can. Heres a few photos and a short vid after the clean up.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

*Super O for my 671 & 2671W*

Picked up this lot of Super O track and switches last week for running the 671. Cant wait to set it up but it wont be here for a few more days.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the look of the super o, ive got a lot but haven't the time to set it up. Hopefully it comes with all the connectors. They go for a bit of $$$. Only problem I hear about it is that it can groove the roller pick ups, not a big deal. 
Ed, if you blow the whistle the hornets wouldn't nest there!


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Frisco Firefly said:


> For a short period of time Lionel added rear lighting to the 2671W tender. I believe the repo kits are available.
> Robert


I guess the body is the same as mine has the holes in the back for the lights.
Do you know who sells the repo kits?


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> I like the look of the super o, ive got a lot but haven't the time to set it up. Hopefully it comes with all the connectors. They go for a bit of $$$. Only problem I hear about it is that it can groove the roller pick ups, not a big deal.
> Ed, if you blow the whistle the hornets wouldn't nest there!


Oh yeah I made sure it had the connectors. Cost me a pretty penny ($150.00 with shipping) but everythings is there 17 tracks,terminal,uncoupler and the switches look great. Since I got a great deal on the trains ($60) I figured why not.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

big ed said:


> Your whistle looks in good shape.
> I got one that had hornets living in it.
> 
> View attachment 38092
> ...


I took apart the tender complety and cleaned her out. No hornets just a lot of dirt.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That would be them!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like all is well, looks and sounds good :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

For the 2671W backup light kit, the "train tender" list them.
http://www.ttender.com/

Here is the list page, scan down to 2671W-TL backup light kit reproduction $7.50
http://www.ttender.com/list/num8.htm

Also available at Chuck's Trains, LLC but the price is higher. $12.00
http://chuckstrains.com/2671W-TL-Backup-Light-kit-PART-2671W-TL.htm

Have you seen the price they are asking on the bay for a 2671W tender with the lights ?
Robert
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-2671...145579?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item462697126b


----------

